# Sharpening bowl gouges with a Worksharp 3000.



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been sharpening my gouges freehand since I starting turning a year ago and need to figure out how to improve my process. I have a Worksharp 3000 and have modified it similar to the Stumpy Nubs youtube video. He uses the Tormek Jig for gouges but I'm having a hard time buying a jig that is half the cost of the machine. Has anyone modified a wolverine jig or a Ellsworth jig to work with the Worksharp 3000?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a setup on my 3000. I'll get a picture back to you tomorrow


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike, I forgot that I already had a few pics on site. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/324801

Scroll down to post 19 for a better view.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You still liking that rig Turtle? I remember when you posted it and I'll be making a station for my WS in the next few months. I like your setup. Just wondering if you have any thoughts to add after using it for a while?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Kenny I use it for all sorts of sharpening. You can make any jig you need or can think of out of scrap. I've used it for plane irons, turning tools, spear point marking knives, pocket knives and most any shaping or sharpening. I started out drilling holes thru the side of the cradle for a pin to locate 90, 45, 30 and 25 degrees but You can swing the cradle to any degree to match what you want and use a pocket hole vise-grip to hold it in place.

My neighbor started turning about a year ago and he keeps me busy sharpening his tools. I just screw my jigs to the bench top and can relocate them by going back in the same screw holes when I swap them around. The Ellsworth grind and scrapers turn out better because the grinds are flat instead of hollow ground off of the bench grinder.

The only thing I would change would be relocating the switch. The switch on the machine is on the right side and I currently use a thin stick with a hooked end to slide in between the cradle to turn it off and on. I've got it plugged into a power strip and use the switch from it to turn off if I need to cut it off quickly. A foot switch would be great so you could pulse the motor on and off for some instances.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use mine for most sharpening but still use the bench grinder for turning tools. I have been meaning to make some jigs for lathe chisels but haven't got around to it. Have been debating on whether to set the WS for it or setting up a belt sander similar to the sorby sharpener. Either way, I think it just makes good sense to make the WS stand with the angle adjustments and do away with the honing guide for planes and chisels to reduce setup time.

The foot swith is a fantastic idea!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I can still use the WS guide by swiveling the unit to flat. I made sure the front panel was low enough to work with the setup. My belt sander is set up with a speed controller and I mainly use it for roughing.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm going to have to rig it up.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike, the key to the cradle setup is having an imaginary line thru the working part of the disc area as a pivot point.


----------

